# The Guessing Game



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

There have been numerous threads about what the roster will be through the expansion draft and who you will draft so I decided to maybe bring up a different topic.

So Take a Guess At:

What you think Charlotte's team salary is going to be after the expansion draft is done and the roster is settled.

Who the highest paid player will be.

and

How many wins they will have.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

From what I understand, Charlotte is only allowed to use 66% of the regular cap for next year, 75% their 2nd, and then the full cap their third year.

I think Eddie Jones will be their highest-paid player.

I think they'll win around 15-20 games.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I believe either Howard Eisley or Jahidi White.

13-23 wins next season


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

7 wins. New low. JK

I think they won't necessarily avoid big deals for weak players, but they'll avoid long-term ones.

Yeah, probably Eddie Jones. Miami can part with him and he can go back to Charlotte, except in blue and orange.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

No way the Bobcats will take on Eddie Jones' contract . 3 years that total around 42 million-just not gonna happen. 

I think a player like Jahidi White will be the highest paid player. Whoever is the highest paid player will more than likely have a contract that expired within 2 seasons so it won't burden the team in year 3 when we get a full cap.

I say the team will win 21 games, playing in their weak division will help. The Bobcats are already probally better than the Hawks.


----------

